# "Attack of the Chickens"



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's one of my


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate when you all do this since I can't watch videos.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That was cool. Reminded me of "The Birds".


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I missed this when you posted this,I guess I was squirrel hunting.It was hilarious!!!I even played it for Dale.This post deserves a replay....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if the chickens got him or he was raptured?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I wonder if the chickens got him or he was raptured?


You know that chickens are walking stomachs, right Karen?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd love to know how they trained the chickens.I had to watch it again.I think it is my favorite video of all time,knocking "Bohemian Rhapsody" by QUEEN to number two.QUEEN has been number one since the '70's..........


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had to watch it again.It is too funny!!!I love it!!!


----------

